# Zandergewässer Südschweden



## Zanderzeit (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
im Sommer geht es dieses Jahr wieder nach Südschweden und in den Osten Schwedens. 2009 war ich bereits am Ivösjön Nähe Kristianstad. Wer von euch kann mir Tipps für einige schöne Seen mit einem guten Zanderbestand nennen? Wäre klasse wenn hier auch gleich ein netter Campingplatz dabei wäre. Mein Hauptanliegen sind schöne Zandergewässer, wer aber sonst noch schöne Seen mit Campingplätzen kennt kann mir diese gerne schreiben. ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen!


----------



## Räuberkalle (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hallo Zz,
wir waren vor ein paar Jahren mal am See Vidöstern, südlich von Värnamo in Smaland. Super Zanderbestand und auch prächtige Barsche. Hechte zwar auch aber nicht sehr viele. Der See ist 42qkm groß, Boot unbedingt notwendig. Relativ flacher See, Angeln vom Ufer nur wenig möglich. Topköder damals: Köfi, geschleppte Wobbler und Gummis bis 12cm.
Grüße
Karlheinz


----------



## Zanderzeit (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hallo Zz,
> wir waren vor ein paar Jahren mal am See Vidöstern, südlich von Värnamo in Smaland. Super Zanderbestand und auch prächtige Barsche. Hechte zwar auch aber nicht sehr viele. Der See ist 42qkm groß, Boot unbedingt notwendig. Relativ flacher See, Angeln vom Ufer nur wenig möglich. Topköder damals: Köfi, geschleppte Wobbler und Gummis bis 12cm.
> Grüße
> Karlheinz



Mist, hab dieses mal kein Boot dabei leider. Ward ihr damals auch auf nem Campingplatz? Habt ihr denn damals gut gefangen?


----------



## lille pojken (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hejsan Toby

Du bist ja ein Hirsch,hast eine Infoqulle vor Ort und nix kommt???
Machen wir dann mal an anderer stelle oder per PN

MvH Lars


----------



## Zanderzeit (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan Toby
> 
> Du bist ja ein Hirsch,hast eine Infoqulle vor Ort und nix kommt???
> Machen wir dann mal an anderer stelle oder per PN
> ...



Da brauchst dir mal gar keine Sorgen machen. Du wirst noch zugemüllt mit Fragen.  Das machen wir wie immer per MSN


----------



## Zanderzeit (18. April 2011)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hast mir denn ne Empfehlung, auch kleine Seen wo man auch mal vom Ufer aus angeln kann?


----------



## Georgio (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hallo Leute!
Ich möchte dieses Jahr nach Schweden auf Zander Jagd.
Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
Für Jede Tipp werde ich Sehr dankbar. 
Dass muss nicht unbedingt  Südschweden sein.
War jemand letzes Jahr auf Zander gezielt ihn Schweden? 
MFG 
GEORGIO.


----------



## hajobu (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Hast mir denn ne Empfehlung, auch kleine Seen wo man auch mal vom Ufer aus angeln kann?



vom Ufer angeln ist fast immer unmöglich, da die Seen in den meisten Fällen von einem dichten Schilfgürtel umgeben sind. Ich hatte ein einziges mal ein Haus ohne Boot gemietet, am letzten Urlaubstag habe ich einen kleinen See im Wald entdeckt, wo man so einigermaßen vom Ufer aus angeln ko|gr:nnte.


----------



## BigToni (31. März 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*



Georgio schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr nach Schweden auf Zander Jagd.
> Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?



Hallo Georgio,

wir hatten so ziemlich den selben Plan und wollten dieses Jahr auch  wieder in Schweden auf Zander Jagd gehen. Dummer Weise scheint es mit  dem Urlaub nun nicht wie geplant zu klappen sodass wir vielleicht erst  nächstes Jahr fahren können. Dabei hatte ich mich schon voll drum  gekümmert und nen guten See rausgesucht #q

Laut meinen Recherchen schien der See Stora Nätaren echt viel  versprechend zum Zander Angeln. Google einfach mal nach "Zander Angeln  Stora Nätaren" oder so dann findest du so einiges zum Thema.

Wenn jemand dieses Jahr da hinfährt würde ich mich über nen kleinen  Bericht freuen, dann können wir uns noch besser auf nächstes Jahr  vorbereiten 

BigToni


----------



## Benni1987 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hallo,
ich kann zwar nicht aus erfahrung aber dafür aus erfahrung dritter schreiben.Es gibt noch den Flaren,bei värnamo.Ich fahre selbst dieses jahr wegen den schwedischen zandern hin...
gibts auch was zu lesen zu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122789


----------



## Hannoi1896 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Bolmensee, Ruskensee, Kiasjön

Das sind meiner Meinung nach ziehmlich gute Zandergewässer.


----------



## BigToni (4. April 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Hab mich inzwischen noch etwas weiter mit dem Thema befasst und dabei unter http://www.angeln-schweden.com/tiefenkarten-seen-schweden/tiefenkarte-nataren.pdf auch ne Tiefenkarte für den Stora Nätaren gefunden. 

Der beste Fang im Stora Nätaren in 2011 war laut http://www.angeln-schweden.com/ wohl ein 10,7kg Zander - angeblich Schwedens größter in 2011. 

Man, so einen würd ich auch nehmen :k


----------



## Südschwedenfan (5. April 2012)

*AW: Zandergewässer Südschweden*

Manchmal sind es unbekannte Seen, die für Überraschungen sorgen!!

Der Bericht dazu, hier im Board unter:

" Schweden auch mal ohne Hecht "

PS:  Barsche, jenseits der 50 cm. Marke wurden auch schon gefangen!!!

Hechte natürlich auch, zu sehen auf den Seiten von:

www.irishpikehunter.de
und
www.schweden-angler.de

Hier noch Bilder, von den beiden Alu-Angel-Katamaranen,
die ab Mai am Steg liegen und den Gästen zur Verfügung stehen.
4,55m. X 2,30m. mit 25 PS 4-takt Motoren, E-Start.
3 Schlepp und 4 verstellbare Rutenhalter.

Südschwedenfan


----------

